# Are they Julidochromis regani



## Ambadasdor Cox (Jul 20, 2008)

I bought these a half a year ago as _JUlidochromis regani_ I am trying to breed them. Recenty i looked at some profiles and books and noticed that their markings don't look much like tyhe ones on _regani_. However i am positive that they are _Julidochromis_ any input would be appreciated Thanks
:fish: 
































sorry about the algae


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

I am not a Julie expert, but I believe J. regani do not show verticle barring. More likely this is J. marlieri. I cannot comment on the purity.


----------



## Ambadasdor Cox (Jul 20, 2008)

The LFS i bought these from said they were pure _regani_ and that they came from a local breeder he also had _J. ornautas_ and a tank with some mixed julies from the same breeder


----------



## Ambadasdor Cox (Jul 20, 2008)

Acctually after looking at profiles of J.Malieri they really do look like them


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

It is obvious that the LFS does not know what they are, and are just going by what the breeder told them. Also, I have known of people that have been breeders for years and did not know/realize that their fish were not what they thought they were. I would be happy to retract my ID, but I do not believe that these fish are J. regani. They look like J. marlieri 'burundi", but I cannot be positive about the collection point. Also, since this breeder is selling "mixed" Julies I am suspicious about the purity.


----------



## Ambadasdor Cox (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree that they are J. marlieri and thanks for providing a morph name i really want to get this right since i am trying to breed and sell them


----------



## DarbX1605 (Apr 7, 2008)

Dave is correct. It is clearly a Marlieri. The facial markings are a dead give-away.

I would also lean towards Burundi as well.


----------

